# Mylink vs. Samsung Galaxy SII



## spout (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have just purchased my new Chevy SW 1.4T LTZ in Europe and I am facing a little issue with MyLink vs. Galaxy S2 synchronization.
I am able to play music through Bluetooth but not to synchronize my phonebook with MyLink. The phonebook button is always greyed out.
I tried to sync my old HTC Wildfire and it works fine.
Wildfire is running on Android 2.3 and Galaxy S2 on Android 4.0.4 - are there any issues with compatibility on various Android firmwares?

Thanks for your answers!


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm in the USA. My '13 Eco with Mylink paired and worked great with my S2, also running 4.0.4. It synced the phone book when I first paired the phone.

Maybe try deleting/re-pairing? Sorry I can't offer a better suggestion.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Check the settings on your phone. If you go under bluetooth, then select the Cruze and hit your menu button, there's an option to share or not share the phone book. Something along those lines. 

FYI my Samsung Note 2 sync'd perfectly and transferred my phone book.


----------

